# Utricularia sp.?



## Praxx42

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsr&1118023271

Okay, I can ID the HC pretty easily, but what is the grassy plant? The auction says it's a Utricularia species, but I thought all Utricularia were carnivorous floaters...?


----------



## AaronT

Yes, that is a Utricularia species. He is not kidding about both being slow growing.  I have one similar if not the same one and it has little tiny bladders on the leaf blades.


----------



## Praxx42

Ah, but do you enjoy it? Any pix?


----------



## cS

This is a carpeting _Utricularia sp._ Here are some photos scoured from the net.

Plant as used in the 2004 AGA Aquascaping Contest by Rony Suzuki.




























Plant in profile by Oliver Knott.


----------



## Praxx42

I'm getting the feeling that it's very short, scale-wise. ?


----------



## AaronT

Yes, it's maybe an inch tall. I like it a lot. I'm just waiting for it to grow enough for me to do anything with.


----------



## Robert

Hi,
this kind of Utricularia is known as "chendol grass" in Asia. You can find some more information about it here: http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19&page=1&pp=10 .

best regards

Robert


----------



## Error

I have this plant. I like it, but it has an undeserved reputation for being a slow-grower. Mine grows medium pace.


----------



## victri

They were slow for me initially. The first month or so, it was like on "pause" mode. It did speed up and now they pratically double for me every fortnight.


----------



## MatPat

I agree with Error and don't thnk it is a slow grower. It did grow more slowly in my 75g with 3wpg and KH - 5 GH - 8 than in my 30g with 3wpg and KH and GH of 3 it grows pretty decent. 

Like Vic said, it did just sit in the tank before about a month or so when I first got it. Next thing I know, I had quite a bit of it 

I just replanted some of it in my 30g after moving the tank and I am waiting to see if it is going to go "dormant" or if it will pick up where it left off.


----------

